# Galaxy S III Owners Community on Google+



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys! Just wanted to invite you all to my community on Google that deals with everything Galaxy S III. We now have over 800 members increasing daily! Whether you have questions, concerns, or just want to hangout, come over to our community.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106476703032713052241

If you are going to get the Galaxy S IV (8 days!), then head over to my other new community so we can make it the BEST Galaxy S IV community on Google+.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111123400503140706711


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

If you haven't joined do so now! Our community of over 1200 people is vibrant and helpful. Always looking forward to new members.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------

